# Engine case mod



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey guys, check this out:










It's not mine, but I thought you'd all get a kick out of it


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

I like the pipes on that one !!!


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Pretty nice


----------

